# Mechanics please help im at my witts end



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Im have problems with my Citroen C2 VTS, at first I had issues with as a grinding noise coming from the front when braking, similar to that which get when pads are down to the metal, so checked them out all fine, but decided to replace with EBC green stuff pads and ultimax discs (this was an upgrade I was going do anyway), since I replaced the discs and pads all round this seemed to cure the problem, apart from I found the sliders sticking.

Not long after I managed to kerb the N/S front wheel which broke the track-rod end, which after replacing gave major knocking noise under braking and brake judder through both the pedal and steering wheel.

So next I replaced the calipers as I found that the piston was sticking a little too, guess what judder still there. 

So next step I run it into the garage and they noticed that the wish bone bush was split and a little play in the top mount (not long been replaced at Citroen ) also said that I had run off on the discs could be disc or the hub, so took the car home and checked the disc runoff, which was apparent when I swap discs over from both sides.

So this left me with replacing the wishbone (done) and the hub, ended up buying the complete assembly from Citroen, now this has all been done the judder is still there but not as violently as before, thinking of changing the sliders next, and maybe the driveshaft but now running out of ideas and money.

Chris


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Tracking , wheel balance, king pin bush, tyre?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Check hub run out to rule that out.
Is everything free on the brakes, cleaned and greased?
If you kerbed it hard enough to brake a track rod something could possibly be bent


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

If you had a sticking caliper piston it is more than likely that you warped the disc.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would say you have a warped disc. There also EBC ones? They have a habit of warping easily there not the best discs in the world!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Does it only do it when you Brake or is there vibration as you drive along? Presumably you also had a new wheel after kerbing?
To break a track rod end takes some doing and it is quite possible something else either steering or body related is bent or out of alignment.
If the sliders are sticking, clean and lubricate them. No need to replace.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

bent wheel, ball joint, top mount, discs (cheap ones from euro worth a punt) hub faces clean ? Or it could be its french ?


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

prob bent hub/drive flange if you hit the wheel that hard,


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Or, you could have a bulge in your tyre.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thought about it maybe being a driveshaft? Think one of mine might need replacing as I have a bit of a vibration on mine too


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> Tracking , wheel balance, king pin bush, tyre?


Tracking is yet to be done,.

By kingpin, do you mean the lower ball joint?

Tyre raced with new.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

possul said:


> Check hub run out to rule that out.
> Is everything free on the brakes, cleaned and greased?
> If you kerbed it hard enough to brake a track rod something could possibly be bent


Sliders all greased up.

Replaced the WHOLE hub unit, inc, hub, wheel bearing, and swivel pin.

Thinking that the track rod on the rack could be bent.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Ian-83 said:


> I would say you have a warped disc. There also EBC ones? They have a habit of warping easily there not the best discs in the world!


If this was the case, what would you recommend I replace with, maybe something like black diamond or Tarox?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> bent wheel, ball joint, top mount, discs (cheap ones from euro worth a punt) hub faces clean ? Or it could be its french ?


Defo French, :lol:.

Already done the ball joint.

Still to do top mount even so citroen did both of them about 6months ago.

EBC all bought from Eurocarparts.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

tones61 said:


> prob bent hub/drive flange if you hit the wheel that hard,


Replace with complete unit from citroen.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Or, you could have a bulge in your tyre.


Already replaced tyre.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Thought about it maybe being a driveshaft? Think one of mine might need replacing as I have a bit of a vibration on mine too


Thats what I've been thinking too, mine not yours, :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this when braking? If so - ABS sensor/s?

If whilst driving, like you mentioned, the drive shafts have weights on them, that might have come loose & needs cutting off/replacing.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

davies20 said:


> Is this when braking? If so - ABS sensor/s?
> 
> If whilst driving, like you mentioned, the drive shafts have weights on them, that might have come loose & needs cutting off/replacing.


Replaced the complete unit inc, hub, wheel bearing, ABS ring, and swivel pin. unless you mean the actual senor that plugs into the hub assembly, if so, would this not throw out a fault on the dash?

Driveshaft weights? I've never heard of this before, good call :thumb:, where about would the weights be and what do they look like, any chance you have a pic so I know what to look for and where?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ratchet said:


> Replaced the complete unit inc, hub, wheel bearing, ABS ring, and swivel pin. unless you mean the actual senor that plugs into the hub assembly, if so, would this not throw out a fault on the dash?
> 
> Driveshaft weights? I've never heard of this before, good call :thumb:, where about would the weights be and what do they look like, any chance you have a pic so I know what to look for and where?


Its only a thought, My Mrs clio had them - & with yours being french, worth a punt!

Its basically like a a ball of rubber which goes around the drive shaft, generally on the longer one (Offside on the mrs clio). Worth checking out to see if its loose.


----------

